# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Tevbe suresi 126. Ayet. Onlar her yıl bir veya iki defa, imtihan edildiklerini görmüy

## halukgta

Bu makalemde sizlerin, üzerinde düşünmeye davet etmek istediğim ayet, Tevbe suresi 126. ayet olacaktır. Allah birçok ayetinde, bizlerin ders alması ve geçmiş toplumların yaptıkları hatalara düşmeyelim diye, onların yaptıkları hatalardan bizlere örnekler verir. Tabi ders alana, almak isteyene. Ayeti yazalım ve birlikte üzerinde düşünelim.

Tevbe 126: Onlar, HER YIL BİR VEYA İKİ DEFA İMTİHAN EDİLDİKLERİNİ GÖRMÜYORLAR MI? Sonra da ne tövbe ediyorlar ne de ders alıyorlar. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Allah ayetinde, üzerinde dikkatle düşünmemiz gereken ve bizleri uyaran, çok önemli bir konuya değiniyor aslında. Tabi Kuran ı anlamaya çaba gösterenler, ancak bu gerçeğin farkında oluyor. Ayette Allah her yıl bir ya da iki kez imtihandan geçirdiklerinden bahsediyor. Hatırlatmak isterim, bunlar Allah ı ve daha önce gönderdiği kitapları inkâr edenler değiller, kitap ehli olanlar. Tabi nasıl bir imtihandan geçtiklerini, ayetin sonunda anlıyoruz. Çünkü Allah bu imtihandan ders almayıp, akılları başlarına gelmiyor ve tövbe edip ders çıkarmıyorlar diyor. Demek ki Allah özellikle yoldan çıkmış kullarını musibetlerle, zorlukla imtihan ediyor ki, akılları başlarına gelsin. Bu ayetin iki ayet öncesine bakalım, ayette bahsedilenler kimlermiş.

Tevbe 124: Herhangi bir sure indirildiği zaman onlardan bir kısmı der ki: BU SİZİN HANGİNİZİN İMANINI ARTTIRDI? Müminlere gelince, işte bu sure onların imanlarını arttırır ve onlar sevinirler. (Bayraktar Bayraklı)

Tevbe 125: KALPLERİNDE HASTALIK OLANLARIN DA pisliğine pislik katar. Onlar da kâfir olarak ölürler. (Süleymaniye vakfı)

Sanırım bu ayetlerden sonra, Allah her yıl bir ya da iki kez akılları başlarına gelsin diye, musibetlerle imtihan ettiklerinin kimler olduğu anlaşılmıştır. Peki, bazılarının söylediği gibi, bu ayet cahiliye toplumunu ilgilendiriyor, bizi ilgilendirmez mi diyeceğiz? Allah bu ayeti Kuran a boşuna dâhil etmedi. BİZLERDE DÜŞÜNÜP ÖĞÜT ALALIM VE AYNI YANLIŞLARI YAPMAYALIM DİYE, BİZLERE ÖRNEKLER VERİYOR.

Peki, bizler bu ayetlerden nasıl dersler almalıyız? Kuran a iman etmeyen, cahiliye toplumu iman edenlere şunu soruyor. Ayetlerin Allah katından geldiğini söylüyorsunuz. SİZLER BU AYETE İNANDIĞINIZDA, SİZLERİN İMANI ARTIMI? Sizleri tatmin etti mi? Bakın bu soru çok önemli. Bir insanın hangi şartlar oluştuğunda imanı artar sizce? Bu konuyu, Allah ın bütün ayetlerini birlikte düşünerek karar vermeliyiz. Çünkü bir insanın imanının güçlenmesi için, yani yürekten inanması için, gelen bilgilerin, ayetlerin doğruluğunu, akıl ve mantıkla da onaylaması ve onlara güvenmesi gerekir. BUNU YAPMASI İÇİNDE, BATILDAN, HURAFEDEN, RİVAYETLERDEN UZAK, YALNIZ ALLAH IN KİTABINA İNANMALARI GEREKİR. DEMEK Kİ CAHİLİYE TOPLUMUNUN BİR KISMI BUNU YAPMIYOR Kİ, ALLAH IN İNDİRDİĞİ AYETLER, ONLARIN İMANLARINI ARTIRMIYOR VE HATTA İNANMIYORLAR. GÜNÜMÜZDE KALPLERİNDE HASTALIK OLAN BAZI KİŞİLER, SEN KURAN IN MEALİNİ OKUYORSUNDA NE ANLIYORSUN. ONU HERKES ANLAYAMAZ BOŞUNA OKUMA ONU VELİ KİŞİLER ANLAR. BİLMEM KİMİN KİTABINI OKU VE ZAMAN KAYBETME, O DAHA İYİ SİZE AYETLERİ ANLATIR DİYORSA, KURAN I KÜÇÜMSÜYOR DEMEKTİR.

Cahiliye toplumu, Allah ın daha önce onlara gönderdiği kitaplardan uzaklaşarak, onları yeterli görmeyerek, Atalarının hurafe ve batıl inançlarının etkisinde kalmışlardı ve daha önce Allah ın gönderdiği kitaplara da aynı şeyi yaparak, YALNIZ ALLAH IN KİTABI İLE DİN YAŞANMAZ DİYORLARDI. Batıl ve hurafe inancı kafamızdan atmadığımız sürece, asla Allah ın ayetlerini anlayamayız. Çünkü Hak ile batıl yan yana bulunamaz. Batıl hakkı yanında istemez. Allah da ayetinde ne diyordu ve bizi uyarıyordu. KURAN I OKUMAYA BAŞLAMADAN ÖNCE, ŞEYTANIN SANA DAYATTIĞI BATILDAN UZAKLAŞ VE YALNIZ ALLAH A SIĞIN. Bunu yapmayan hiç kimse, Allah ın ayetlerinden ders alamaz, BÖYLECE İMANLARIDA GÜÇLÜ OLMAZ. 

Tevbe suresi 125. ayette de zaten bu insanların özelliklerinden bahsediyor ve diyor ki, BUNLARIN KAPLERİNDE HASTALIK VARDIR. Böyle insanları da Allah cezalandırdığını söylüyor. Hatta onlara kâfir olarak ölürler diye de varacakları son noktayı şimdiden bildiriyor. Hatırlatmak isterim, bu insanlar Allah a inanmayanlar değil, ALLAH IN GÖNDERDİĞİ KİTABA İNANDIĞI HALDE, KİTAPLA YETİNMEYENLER ONDAN SAPANLAR. BATILI, HURAFEYİ DİN EDİNENLER. ALLAH HÜKMETMEDİĞİ HALDE, BUNLARDA ALLAH IN EMRİ DİYENLER. Cahiliye toplumu ne diyordu Kuran a iman edenlere, BU SİZİN HANGİNİZİN İMANINI ARTIRDI. 

Değerli kardeşlerim, bu sözler Kuran ı küçümseyen sözlerdir. Çünkü bu insanlar Allah ın kitaplarının önüne, atalarının rivayet inançlarını koyuyorlardı. Peki, bizler günümüzde farklı mı davranıyoruz Kuran a. Lütfen hatırlayınız, KURAN ÖZET BİLGİ VERİR, HER BİLGİ, DETAY KURAN DA YOKTUR, KURAN I HERKES ANLAYAMAZ, PEYGAMBERİMİZİN HADİSLERİ OLMASAYDI, KURAN ANLAŞILMAZ KAPALI KLIRDI. Diyorsak bizler, cahiliye toplumunun yaptığı yanlıştan, hiçbir farkımız kalmaz. Bu durumda Tevbe suresi 126. ayetten, bizlerde nasibimizi alırız. Bu konu ile ilgili bizlerin dikkat etmesi gereken, birkaç ayet örnek vermek istiyorum.

Şura 30: BAŞINIZA HER NE MUSİBET GELİRSE, KENDİ YAPTIKLARINIZ YÜZÜNDENDİR. O, yine de çoğunu affeder. (Diyanet meali)

Hac 11: ALLAH'A İMAN İLE KÜFÜR SINIRINDA KULLUK EDEN İNSANLAR DA VARDIR. Kendisine bir iyilik dokunursa, buna çok memnun olur. Eğer kendisine bir musibet dokunursa, yüzüstü döner. O, dünyasını da, âhiretini de kaybetmiştir. İşte kıyas kabul etmeyecek kayıp budur. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Kassas 47: YAPTIKLARINDAN DOLAYI BAŞLARINA BİR MUSİBET GELDİĞİNDE, Ey Rabbimiz! Keşke bize bir peygamber gönderseydin de ilkelerine uyup inananlardan olsaydık, olmaz mıydı? derler. (Bayraktar Bayraklı)

Nisa 79: SANA GELEN İYİLİK ALLAH'TANDIR. BAŞINA GELEN KÖTÜLÜK İSE NEFSİNDENDİR. Seni insanlara elçi gönderdik; şahit olarak da Allah yeter. (Diyanet vakfı meali)

Konumuzla ilgili bu ayetlerden sonra, bizler nasıl dersler almalıyız ona bakalım. Bizler eğer cahiliye toplumunun yaptığı yanlışlardan dersler almazsak, onların durumuna düşeriz. Yani imanımızı eğer yalnız Kuran ın çizgisinde yürütmeyip, emin olamayacağımız rivayet ve sanı bilgileri de din diye inanırsak, işte o zaman Allah ın musibetleri ile sıkça sınanacağımız bilincinde olalım. Lütfen unutmayalım, Allah uyarıcı göndermediği hiçbir toplumu, sorumlu tutmayacağını Kuran da bildiriyor. Elimizde apaçık Kuran varken, zaten kendimize böyle bir bahanede uydurmamız mümkün değildir. Nisa 79. ayetten de anlaşıldığı gibi, bizler başımıza gelen musibetlerden dersler almalı ve hatalarımızın farkına varmalıyız ki, aynı yanlışları tekrar etmeyelim. Bakara 155156. ayetlerde Allah, bizleri bazı musibetlerle imtihan ettiğini de bildiriyor. Allah ın ayetleri üzerinde düşünen, aklını kullanan, bu ayetlerin değerini bilir ve cahiliye toplumunun düştüğü yanlışa düşmez.

Eğer bizler yalnız Kuran a sarılmayıp, yalnız Kuran ile İslam yaşanmaz, Kuran da her bilgi detaylı verilmemiştir, demeye devam edersek, imanımızın kalbimize yerleşmesi, asla mümkün olmayacaktır. Bu hatalara düşersek, İNANCIMIZ İMAN VE KÜFÜR SINIRLARI ARASINDA BOCALAYIP DURACAKTIR. Güçlü bir iman sahibi olan bir insanın, kalbinde asla hastalık olmaz. Kalplerdeki hastalık, imanımıza batıl ve hurafe karışması ile olur. Böyle insanlar ikilemde kalır ve imanından asla emin olamaz.

Yalnız sıkıştığımız, zor anlarımızda Allah ı hatırlamak yerine, her anımızda, her günümüzde ona şükranlarımızı bildirmeli ve Allah ın uyardığı gibi, batıldan ve hurafeden uzak, YALNIZ KURAN IN İPİNE SARILMALIYIZ. Allah, sizleri Kuran dan hesaba çekeceğim diyorsa, lütfen emin olmadığımız sözlere değil, YALNIZ ALLAH A GÜVENİP, YALNIZ ALLAH IN SÖZLERİNE, AYETLERİNE İNANALIM, YALNIZ ONDAN YARDIM İSTEYELİM. Kurtuluşa erecek olanların, bakın kimler olduğunu söylüyor Rabbimiz.

Bakara 5: İŞTE ONLAR, RABLERİNDEN GELEN BİR HİDAYET ÜZEREDİRLER VE KURTULUŞA ERENLER DE, ANCAK ONLARDIR. (Diyanet vakfı meali)

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://twitter.com/HGumustabak
https://hakyolkuran1.blogspot.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet1/

----------

